# Whats wrong with my ZX?!?



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

My 1981 280ZX is not running well at all. 

It seems to be missing one maybe two cylinders and is idleing at 200rpm. It stays like this at all rpm.

If I try to let it idle it dies out.

If any of you have any ideas what could be causing this help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You are contradicting yourself so it's a bit confusing. But it sounds to me like you either have a massive vacuum leak or the MAF is not plugged in , is bad , or is not registering airflow because it's loose from the intake pipe. What you have posted is unfortunately a pretty generic description of a problem that could involve pretty much any sensor or air intake malfunction. My suggestion would be to look over everything under the hood very carefully. There is no "majic bullet" answer I can give you that will instantly make this car run like new.


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You are contradicting yourself so it's a bit confusing. But it sounds to me like you either have a massive vacuum leak or the MAF is not plugged in , is bad , or is not registering airflow because it's loose from the intake pipe. What you have posted is unfortunately a pretty generic description of a problem that could involve pretty much any sensor or air intake malfunction. My suggestion would be to look over everything under the hood very carefully. There is no "majic bullet" answer I can give you that will instantly make this car run like new.


before going on a never ending hunt for an elusive cable/vacuume line, he should check the plugs and run some injector cleaner into the system.. it may just be bad plugs and dirty injectors....


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

also check the connection to your AFM


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah and check the ignition system, make sure you are getting spark at all the cylinders.


----------

